# Death curl after a moult?



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi, My G.Pulchripes has just moulted an now seems to be in a death curl.
Is it at all usual for them to do this and still be ok or is this likely to be it for him?
Hes only a sling about 1.5cm maybe if that makes any differance.
If he has had it i think im done with getting any more slings for a while!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Is it still on its back mate? might just recovering...


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

kris74 said:


> Is it still on its back mate? might just recovering...


Its the right way up but tucked its legs under, i gave it a gentle nudge and it moved a bit.
I had noticed he moulted this morning but thought id leave it till i got home from work to check on him.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

It should be fine T's tend to hunch up for a while after they've finished moulting .


----------



## ducks (Mar 28, 2010)

yep. And don't poke it!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

What was the outcome dude? Is it ok and ready to smash another box of crickets until its next moult??


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

kris74 said:


> What was the outcome dude? Is it ok and ready to smash another box of crickets until its next moult??


It seems to have moved but curled back up again.
Just seems odd to me that it got through its moult ok then died!


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

should be fine, my slings can look like they are going to drop after a moult but they are just stretching/chilling out and will sit about for few days while hardening thier exo


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

They definitely get a post molt sulk on! Hard to blame them though really. 

I know what your saying about not getting slings, i try not to. Its the same at the other end to, dont like buying full sized adults either because you dont know how old they are.


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

DannyB said:


> They definitely get a post molt sulk on! Hard to blame them though really.
> 
> I know what your saying about not getting slings, i try not to. Its the same at the other end to, dont like buying full sized adults either because you dont know how old they are.


Yea i see what your saying there.
I would have prefered it just too see them change as they grow though, not much good if they dont live long enough to grow!


----------

